# Our new swedish boy!



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

2 weeks ago this beautiful boy moved in.
He's from Sweden. Kent and Kerstin (Diamantens) came to Denmark and brought this wonderful boy as a gift to me when they came to deliver our 2 new swedish girls.

His name is Diamantens Jumbo.
Born 2nd of february 2011 and now weighs 45g.
His linies are from England (Bennets and Cooksons).

I'm SO inlove with him!!
So beautiful and so sweet.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I love him he's gorgeous!! :love


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's a very nice mouse indeed 

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

lovely mouse pictures like a model


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i want to steal him!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know how you get your mice to behave so well for the camera, fantastic photos and adorable mouse!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

AnnB said:


> I don't know how you get your mice to behave so well for the camera, fantastic photos and adorable mouse!


 Patience :lol: :lol: 
Well, my boyfriend is the photographer and I handle the mouse in the photoshoot.
I couldn't do it all by myself. It takes 2 people to do that :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Simply Adorable!!! 
Great photo's too :mrgreen:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, I love him! <3


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Great photos! Handsome little boy


----------

